# [Word order]: Oraya bu gece yiğitle beraber gideceksiniz



## FlyingBird

1.) bu gece yiğitle oraya beraber gideceksiniz.
2.) bu gece oraya yiğitle beraber gideceksiniz.
3.) Oraya bu gece yiğitle beraber gideceksiniz.

hangisi doğru?


----------



## Rallino

None of them.
It should have been: _Yiğit'le_.

Other than that, all of them are correct.


----------



## FlyingBird

evet haklısın.
if they are all correct, than what is difference? 
which one sound most natural?


----------



## Euphoria.

All of them are natural and I don't think there is a difference.


----------



## adelan

Generally speaking, the most important word should be close to the verb and there should be stress on it. If we take the verb as "beraber gitmek" and search the difference between the sentences with adding expected stress;

1.) Bu gece Yiğit'le *oraya* beraber gideceksiniz. (Tomorrow night, you may go elsewhere)
2.) Bu gece oraya *Yiğit'le* beraber gideceksiniz. (Tomorrow night, you may go with anybody else)
3.) Oraya bu gece *Yiğit'le* beraber gideceksiniz.(Tomorrow night, you may go with anybody else)

But if we take "gideceksiniz" as verb which is more correct, all sentences mean definitely same and the importance is on "beraber" (Tomorrow night you may go alone)

Additionally, we may rewrite the sentences to emphasize the importance such as

Yiğit'le beraber oraya *bu gece* gideceksiniz. (Maybe you cannot go tomorrow)
Bu gece, Yiğit'le beraber *oraya* gideceksiniz. (Tomorrow you may go elsewhere with Yiğit)

and so on.


----------



## Euphoria.

adelan said:


> Generally speaking, the most important word should be close to the verb and there should be stress on it. If we take the verb as "beraber gitmek" and search the difference between the sentences with adding expected stress;
> 
> 1.) Bu gece Yiğit'le *oraya* beraber gideceksiniz. (Tomorrow night, you may go elsewhere)
> 2.) Bu gece oraya *Yiğit'le* beraber gideceksiniz. (Tomorrow night, you may go with anybody else)
> 3.) Oraya bu gece *Yiğit'le* beraber gideceksiniz.(Tomorrow night, you may go with anybody else)



I agree that the word we want to put the stress on should be close to the verb but  I don't think the translation of the sentences carries the actual meaning.

Bu gece Yiğit'le beraber oraya gideceksiniz. - You will go there with Yiğit this night. (There is no possibility or uncertainity here)


----------



## adelan

Euphoria. said:


> I agree that the word we want to put the stress on should be close to the verb but  I don't think the translation of the sentences carries the actual meaning.
> 
> Bu gece Yiğit'le beraber oraya gideceksiniz. - You will go there with Yiğit this night. (There is no possibility or uncertainity here)



Thank you but these are not the translations, underlying meanings maybe


----------



## Euphoria.

adelan said:


> Thank you but these are not the translations, underlying meanings maybe



I am afraid I don't get it. How can those sentences carry the meaning "maybe"?


----------



## adelan

I am afraid that I don't get your concern either. These sentences absolutely don't contain the meaning "maybe", however to clarify the differences better, I wrote possible (possible means maybe) underlying meanings, in other words, possible complementary sentences in parenthesis. 

Yiğit'le beraber oraya *bu gece* gideceksiniz, çünkü belki (maybe) yarın gidemeyebilirsiniz. O yüzden *bu gece* gideceksiniz. Stress on "bu gece" who knows tomorrow night..

Bu gece, Yiğit'le beraber *oraya* gideceksiniz, yarın ise belki (maybe) *buraya* gideceksiniz.

Bu gece Yiğit'le oraya* beraber* gideceksiniz, yarın belki (maybe) *yalnız* gidebilirsin.

Did I make myself clear??


----------



## Euphoria.

Well, when someone says "Bu gece oraya Yiğitle beraber gideceksiniz." I don't comprehend it as "We may not go there tomorrow." or as "Tomorrow I may go there alone." Bu gece gideceksiniz. That's a schedule. It's planned. I mean, there is no reference to what may happen tomorrow. That's my point.


----------



## adelan

Above all it doesn't need to be schedule or planned. It could be a command as well. "Gideceksiniz" . It doesn't need to be imperative clause.

 While teaching any language, especially when you need to explain the differences, you should give some complementary and imaginary examples. As you said since "there is no reference to what may happen tomorrow", you give examples consisting of a possible underlying meanings with the usage of "maybe". Additionally if the stress in on convertible word, then you convert it while giving examples, and you still don't need any reference. No need to argue, let's consider another example.

Bence kıyafetin *bugün *güzel değil. (Ama belki dünkü kıyafetlerin güzel olabilir, hatta gelecekte de güzel kıyafetler giyebilirsin ama bugün güzel değil)

Bence bugün *kıyafetin* güzel değil. (Ama belki diğer herşeyin güzel olabilir, saçlar maçlar harika, makyaj süper, sadece kıyafetin güzel değil)

I hope that everything is crystal clear


----------



## Rallino

Euphoria, I think you misinterpreted Adelan's sentence in post #7, where he said:


> Thank you but these are not the translations, underlying meanings maybe



He didn't say: _the underlying meaning is "maybe"_, what he meant was: _these are not the exact translations, but rather the underlying meanings.
_


----------



## Euphoria.

Rallino said:


> Euphoria, I think you misinterpreted Adelan's sentence in post #7, where he said:
> 
> 
> He didn't say: _the underlying meaning is "maybe"_, what he meant was: _these are not the exact translations, but rather the underlying meanings.
> _



I got it but still I wouldn't interpret those sentences as s/he said. Maybe it's a matter of perception.  Thank you.


----------

